# Sobre PCPAudio.com



## juanma (Nov 15, 2007)

Como va? Estuve leyendo esa interesante pag, esta excelente, pero mi pregunta es:

Realmente hay diferencia en cuanto CALIDAD de sonido hablamos, si hacemos todo lo que recomienda esa pagina?

Es decir, menciona de no usar los potenciometros solos, o un control de balance con un solo pote, etc, etc. Son muchos detalles (muy buenos por cierto) pero hacen la diferencia?
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/preamplificadores/controltono/controltono.html
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/preamplificadores/controlvolumen/controlvolumen.html

Otra cosa, los amplificadores que aparecen ahi, tienen todo la pinta de ser excelentes. Alguien los armo?

Saludos


----------



## Danielv (Nov 15, 2007)

Amigo juanma, realmente te digo que con eso no me he metido, pero lo que dice en esa pagina con respecto a las cajas acusticas y los filtros pasivos es realmente sierto y esta sustentado en las grandes y verdaderas teoria del sonido. de ahi he tomado bastante información para poder trabajar mejor y me construi par de cornetas con esas recomendaciones y quedaron bastante bien. la pagina esta muy bien calificada. ahi no te estan engañando.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2007)

Como te dice "Danielv" la información de esta pagina es muy buena.
Respecto a lo sofisticado de tal o cual control o esquema, esta en una posicion intermedia entre lo maximo y lo comun. O sea, es de muy buena calidad sin delirios de sofisticacion.


----------



## Danielv (Nov 15, 2007)

Si eso es sierto. y una de las metas de  esta información es hacer las cosas con un costo no muy exagerado o tambien a ir por parte si es que no puedes obtener todo a la ves. hay una parte donde dan unas buenas recomendaciones en la pagina. chequealo.


----------



## palomo (Nov 15, 2007)

8) Hola amigo Juanma recalco lo que dijo el amigo Danielv, es una buena pagina española, aunque no están metidos de lleno en el mundo de los amplificador como en esta pagina si podrás encontrar un mundo en relación a lo que son construcción de baffles, ahí si que tienen bastante experiencia los amigos.

En relación de lo que mencionas sobre los amplificador, si son buenos en lo personal tengo armado el "PUBLIC"  aunque a mi me costo ponerlo a punto, pero con ayuda de los amigos de esta pagina logre hacer que funcionara, el sonido que entrega es bastante bueno, a mi gusto bastante cristalino así que decidí ponerlo para alimentar mis tweters lo único es que estos están diseñados para ocupar resistencias de film-metálico, si tienes la curiosidad de armarlos veras que los resultados son buenos. 

Lastima que el amigo Pablo Crespo ya no esta en ese foro   (salió peleado con los dueños del foro), se puede decir que era lo que es el amigo Luciperro en este, debido a los grandes aportes que hizo a esa pagina que estaban como "PROYECTOS.COM"

  Suerte y espero que puedas comentarnos algo si es que te animas a realizar algun proyecto de dicha pagina.


----------



## juanma (Nov 16, 2007)

Entonces ya han armado algo de esa pagina.
Es verdad, es excelente en cuanto a calidad y cantidad de información. 

Cuando termine el cuatrimestre voy a armar algo seguro. Cualquier cosa les pregunto entonces, mas que nada por los amplificador, asi me dan una mano si hay que ponerlos a punto

Gracias gente y saludos


----------



## juanma (Nov 16, 2007)

palomo dijo:
			
		

> Lastima que el amigo Pablo Crespo ya no esta en ese foro   (salió peleado con los dueños del foro)



Pablo Crespo tenia otros proyectos?
Tiene una pagina personal o esta en algun foro para verlo?

Lei algo de eso en el foro de PCPaudio,sobre que alguien se habia ido.


----------



## palomo (Nov 27, 2007)

Desafortunadamente al amigo Pablo Crespo se le perdio la pista, que yo sepa no tiene otra pagina donde se encuentre coolaborando, y sus aportes estaban como "PROYECTOS.COM"  si te das cuenta en esta pagina el enlace esta desabilitado, muchos de sus proyectos que quedaron en dicha pagina (y eso por derechos compartidos de autor) fueron exactamente "el public, el public mosfet un amplificador escalonable, asi como los controles de tonos".

  Espero que algun dia se sepa algo de el en la red.


----------



## juanma (Nov 30, 2007)

Palomo, cuales fueron los problemas?
Podes poner el circuito que armaste y como lo solucionaste?

Estaba viendo por hacer proximamente ese o el S-Sub MOSFET...

Otra duda. Hay dos formas de hacer el control de volumen, una con 4 transistores (2N3904/06 de carga variable) y otra con un amp op.
Podes recomendarme alguna de las dos? A cualquiera que lo haya armado en verdad...

Saludos

Carga variable: http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/preamplificador/controlvolumen/controlvolumen.html

Amp Op: http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/preamplificador/previoinversor/previo inversor.html


----------



## palomo (Dic 3, 2007)

8) "El public" cuesta un poco ponerlo a punto debido a la señal en reposo, hay que ir sacando datos de acuerdo a tu construccion, ya que para ponerlo a funcionar se tuvo que cambiar ciertos valores de resistencias (film-metalico) para lograr estavilizarlo, una vez obtenido su estabilización se procedio a la ganancia que debe de tener cada transistor.

  mucho trabajo, pero una vez logrado y funcionando el resultado fue excelente, muy limpio la reproduccion de medios y agudos, el grave si tubo buene presencia, pero para lo que yo estaba buscando lo deje para alimentar mis twetters de domo de seda (perdon por presumir de ellos) y la verdad logre que estos sonaran como nunca, cuando pongo musica clasica "DIOSES" se escucha detalles que con otros amplificador no lograba oir.

 si te fijas el public mosfet tiene la misma contruccion que el public normal solo cambia en ciertos componentes y en los transistores de salida. Si te animas con gusto puedo ayudarte como dije estos hay que ir cambiando de acuerdo a los componentes que llegues a utilizar. te recomiendo que utilises resistencias de film-metalico ya que si ocupas resistencias normales dudo mucho que sea facil su puesta a punto, asi como los capacitores deben ser MKT al 1% casi exactos.

Por el trabajo que llevo hacerlo funcionar me atrevi hacer otro para tener un amplificador estereo, logrando que funcionara, pero al comparar ambos amplificador ciertos valores de resistencias cambian (aunque ambos son identicos) y creeme no es por quitarte las iluciones pero "YO" en lo personal lo pensaria en armar otro, ya que estoy satisfecho con lo logrado, y si buscas un amplificador para tus medios y twetters te lo recomiendo a ojos cerrados solo ten en cuenta que te vas a llever muchas noches de desvelo pero cuando te funcione   nadie te va a quitar esta sonrisa, espero que te animes y cualquier cosa estamos para ayudarte. Suerte


----------



## palomo (Dic 3, 2007)

Perdon se me olvido un comentario, el previo-inversor no llege a armarlo ya que tengo mi sistema de teatro tri-amplificado (3 amplificador para bocinas frontales, 1 para satelitales, 1 monoral para central y 2 para woofers) sin contar ecualizadores, maximizadores pres, etc. Un colega si lo armo y al probar este con todo mi sistema me desfasaba la señal (por eso lo llaman previo-inversor) imagina todos los que tenia que armar 8 en total y no quise complicarme mas la vida (de por si mi novia pego de gritos :x ya que este proyecto consumio mucho tiempo) pero si tu fin es solo ocuparlo para un solo amplificador te lo recomiendo. 

Suerte: atte Palomo


----------



## juanma (Dic 4, 2007)

Ok, muchas gracias amigo palomo!
Ahora deje a la mitad el armado de un STK4191II (espero que sea original...), y en cuanto termine tenia pensado armar el S-Sub, la version de transistores, la de Mosfet todavia no...

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificador/ampsub/AMPsub.html

La idea era migrar algunos amplificador a transistores.

Respecto al previo inversor, hoy lo termine de armar. En cuanto lo pruebe y ande subo las fotos. Hice un pseudo-montaje superficial con los LF353... quedo bueno y en una placa de 3x5.

En cuanto comience les aviso y lo "vamos" armando.

Saludos


----------



## palomo (Dic 6, 2007)

8) Espero con ansias esas fotos cualquier cosa estamos para ayudarte


----------



## juanma (Ene 24, 2008)

Subo las fotos del pre de PCPAudio.

Igualmente pienso cambiarlo, no se llega hasta cero en el volumen, y se escucha algun que otro "pops" cuando uno varia el volumen, no se si es problema mio, o de los capacitores ceramicos o que....

Amigo Palomo, me podrias pasar todo lo que cambiaste del Public para que ande?
Lei de que aumentaron R10, pero me gustaria mas tu experiencia.

Desde ya saludos y gracias!


----------



## maxep (Ene 24, 2008)

ESTANMUY BUENO  el diagrama del sub.. aora se podra hacer una fuente elevadora para alimnentar ese amplificador?


----------



## Vlad (Ene 25, 2008)

Hola

En lo personal esta información me parece muy confiable, fundamentan y explican las razones, pros y contras de los diseños de los amplificador, ademas de complementar la información arrojada por las mediciones, tambien opiniones o comentarios sobre las pruevas de escucha.

Me he decidido por armar un amplificador estereo con dos s-sub mosfet, pero tengo una duda con la alimentación.

por que necesita dos alimentaciones diferentes?
estas deben ser identicas en voltaje?
cual seria la diferencia al utilizar un transformador convencional en vez del toroidal?
se pueden alimentar dos etapas iguales con el mismo transformador?

respetaste el uso de componentes smd juanma?
por cierto con cuales remplazaste los amp operacionales?
usaste el cable de par trenzado?

suerte con sus proyectos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2008)

Vlad dijo:
			
		

> por que necesita dos alimentaciones diferentes?



Habria que ver el diagrama de la fuente para ver si es asi o simplemente es una resistencia que reduce el voltaje a la primer etapa y la estabiliza.



> cual seria la diferencia al utilizar un transformador convencional en vez del toroidal?



Electricamente ninguna, esteticamente los transformadores comunes son mas grandes



> se pueden alimentar dos etapas iguales con el mismo transformador?



Si la potencia total del transformador lo permite si



> usaste el cable de par trenzado?



Un cable de par trenzado son 2 o mas cables que alguien trenzo manualmente para cancelar la captacion de zumbidos.


----------



## juanma (Ene 25, 2008)

Vlad dijo:
			
		

> respetaste el uso de componentes smd juanma?
> por cierto con cuales remplazaste los amp operacionales?
> usaste el cable de par trenzado?



Como estas? Es lo que comente mas arriba, no hay componentes SMD por esta zona, ademas no creo que sean indispensables, no se....
Mis grandes dudas estan en los capacitores ceramicos de 47nf, de ese valor no vienen de otro tipo.

Los operacionales son 2 LF353 (stereo).

Desde ya que esa pagina es seria y confiable, seguramente hice algo mal.
Pero eso de que no llega al minimo total, no se si es problema mio o del diseño.

Ahora estoy llendo a comprar todo para armar el Public.
Espero tenerles novedades pronto sobre como va todo, asi me dan una mano.

Saludos!


----------



## BUSHELL (Ene 25, 2008)

Yo he fabricado tanto el Public como el S-sub, tanto en la version bjt como en la version mosfet.
Siguiendo con muuuuuuuuuuuucho cuidado de las instrucciones de Pablo Crespo, su creador (un tipazo, serio, genial, respetuoso), llegarás a final término.
Cuenta con mi ayuda.

El Previo inversor, es bueno. No llega a silencio total, pero es que el diseño es asì. Para mì no es problema.


----------



## palomo (Ene 26, 2008)

8) Hola amigo juanma, perdon de antemano me fue impocible entrar a internet durante un tiempo, pero no tiene caso que cambies resistencias antes de tiempo, ya que todo es de acuerdo a las medidas que tengas al final puede que cambies o puede que a la primera el amplificador te funcione, te recomiendo que lo armes de acuerdo al diagrama y a los pasos que te dan en dicha pagina, un colega mio al armarlo le funciono una vez calibrandolo (para envidia mia) suerte que yo no tuve y si tuve que hacer pequeños cambios asi que a trabajar y espero que pronto nos subas algunas fotos.  suerte


----------



## juanma (Ene 29, 2008)

Tuve un pequeño percance, no consigo el fet 2n3819 ni los reemplazos que aparecen en la pagina... :evil: 

Se podra hacer el cambio por alguno de la familia MPF? Es el que use en el secundario y se consigue, era el MPF102...

Igual voy a ver si insistieno logro conseguir los que dicen en pcpudio.

Saludos y tambien espero ver las fotos de como les quedaron sus proyectos!


----------



## dcmdcm (Ene 30, 2008)

Sin duda una de las mejores paginas en espanol sobre audio, gracias a la información presentada logra comprender muchas cosas sobre amplificación y altavoces, gracias a ella me intereso el diseno de amplificador de potencia, la información es muy buena aunque algunas veces llega a caer en lo subjetivo.

Estoy planeando probar unas etapas public para los agudos en un sistema biamplificado, estoy seguro que la calidad sera muy buena.

Excelente  sitio


----------



## juanma (Feb 13, 2008)

Termine de armar la plaqueta pero no anda  :evil: 
Aca les dejo unas imagenes con algunas mediciones para que alguno me de una mano:

Hay algunas mediciones, pero si necesitan de algunas otras diganme asi vemos porque no anda...
El FET esta cambiado por un BF245

Saludos y gracias


----------



## juanma (Feb 13, 2008)

Los 23.5V con medidos a la salida, cuando la entrada esta cortocircuitada.
Es en la primera etapa del ajuste


----------



## BUSHELL (Feb 13, 2008)

El Public, funciona, eso es un hecho. Debes tener algo mal. Revisa exhaustivamente las pistas de la PCB, que los mosfet esten en buen estado, que las resistencias de seguridad no esten abiertas (con las que se hace el ajuste), que  esten aislados entre si los mosfet con micas, transistores al reves, etc.
Yo hice cuatro etapas, de las cuales dos me salieron a la primera ylas otras dos no funcionaron por errores tontos que cometì.
Debido a que lleva un j-fet, es un poco dificil establecer la R10 correcta. En vez del valor original de 470 ohm, yo tuve que usar 2.2k y como j-fet un 2sc246.

La lectura que muestras es muy alta, ademas de negativa...hummm revisa bien los railes, la fuente. Debes tener paciencia y revisar todo con lupa...
Une la entrada de señal con tierra para el primer ajuste,  o sea el del offset de DC. Si no lo haces, no puedes hacer el ajuste.
Como recomendacion, no pongas los dos potenciometros en el cero absoluto, sino levemente movidos a la derecha. Es que a veces los potes esos dan infinito en la lectura si estan totalmente a la izquierda.


----------



## palomo (Feb 18, 2008)

Que tal amigo JUANMA veo que utilisaste resistencial normales, te comento que la primera ves que yo lo arme ocupe este tipo de resistencias, y en parte es causante de que dicho montaje puede que no funcione, ya que calibrarlo con este tipo de resistencias la verdad es casi imposible te recomiendo que las cambies por resistencias de Film-metalico, ya que este circuito esta muy exigido veras que es mas facil su puesta a punto suerte


----------



## juanma (Feb 18, 2008)

Oks Palomo. Voy a ver de hacer el cambio.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 25, 2008)

Yo Tambien,como a ustedes, me intereso la etapa PUBLIC y planeo hacerme un par de estas etapas pero veo que hay mucho que calibrar para que ande al puro pelo.

Lo que mas me saca de onda es el comentario que hace BUSHELL:

*Debido a que lleva un j-fet, es un poco dificil establecer la R10 correcta. En vez del valor original de 470 ohm, yo tuve que usar 2.2k y como j-fet un 2sc246.*

Yo Pienso que no voy a tener ese problema si empleo el FET 2N3819 EL original del esquema y usando la R10 Original tambien del esquema que es 470omh. Es verdad o Me confio MUCHO.
Es mas Si consigo TODO lo que nesecita el esquema ORIGINAL no tendre Problema alguno, O ME equivoco.

Otro problemilla son las R´s de film metalico, como son, que hay de malo si uso de la R´s comunes de las que se encuentran en cualquier electronica de su ciudad, esas de ´´Me da una R´de 680´´... como ejemplo. que es lo que pasa, o en su defecto, como las pido o le especifico al de la electronica que requiero R´s de Film Metalico

Otra es la calibracion, se que se tienen que ajustar los potenciometros pero mi duda es:

*Donde mido la corriente de reposo, dice en la pagina que se miden sobre unas R bobinadas aver toy leyendo el articulo... aja dice polarizacion de la etapa y se hace sobre la R de 50 omh pero CUAL no hay en el diagrama tal R. Si alguien sabe posteelo, sera de gran ayuda para este hilo*

Sin mas inquietudes los dejo.
Gracias
Tacatomo desde Mexico


----------



## Luis_Soren (Mar 7, 2008)

Yo esoty haciendo la misma etapa pero ya me mandé la cagada de poner resistencias comunes, suponog que en la semna compraré las resistencias y los capacitores que corresonde, los transistores ya los tengo creo que me falta el irf y alguno más que no me acuerdo, ah y los potenciometros planos. Seguramente los esté molestando con alguna que otra consulta más, por el momento pregunto hay alguna que otra cosa más uqe haya que tener en cuenta respecto de los componentes. Y las rs1 y rs2 cómo las pido? Les dejo una foto de la plaqueta que hice es la misma de la pagina pero apenas más grandecita como para que qeude todo más comodo.
Saludos
Luis 

http://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen027pz4.jpg


----------



## palomo (Mar 7, 2008)

8) Amigo *tacatomon*, la diferencia entre una resistencia de film metalico y una normal, es que estan son al 1% de tolerancia, y si pides una de 680 Ohms esta varia de 679 a 681 Ohms lo que no pasa con las comunes, que en su mejor caso son al 5% de tolerancia (muchas veces puede ser mayor no hay que confiar en este valor), me he encontrado con resistencias de 5% de tolerancia y estan varian en mas de este porcentaje, y en resistencias de 680Ohms (comunes) he tenido lecturas de 630 a 700 Ohms notas la diferencia  

y comunmente estas se diferencias porque tienen mas de 4 codigos de colores maximo 6 para determinar su valor aparte de la de tolerancia espero poderte ayudado saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 8, 2008)

Las resistencias bobinadas de 5w, son para hacer el ajuste. Luego se quitan. Es para no quemar nada por si algo sale mal. Si algo anda mal en el ajuste, estan se calientan muucho, ante lo cual debes desconectar y revisar todo de nuevo.
Estas resistencias, son esas que son de loza. Puedes mirar en el articulo, el proyecto que hizo Miguel. El explica todo muy bien, desde el punto de vista de un novato.

Con respecto a j-fet, puede que no tengas que modificar la resistencia..o puede que sì debas subirla un poco. No importa que uses los componentes originales, los j-fet no salen de fabrica siempre iguales y tienen unos margenes de fabricacion muy altos. Por eso te decia que es cuestion de ensayar. Para mi, ensayar el valor adecuado no representa ningun drama. Simplemente no la sueldes muy pegada al pcb, por si te toca desoldar...

Las resistencias de film metalico, yo compro las que primero me venden, que creo que tienen tolerancias del 5%. No hay problema por eso.


----------



## Luis_Soren (Mar 9, 2008)

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> Las resistencias de film metalico, yo compro las que primero me venden, que creo que tienen tolerancias del 5%. No hay problema por eso.



Entonces la hicistes con resistencias normal y anduvo? Yo ya soldé casi todas salvo las que lleva de 1 watt. Avisame así no desueldo al pedo   
Saludos
Luis


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 10, 2008)

Sì, usè resistencias comunes y corrientes, las que te venden en la esquina y anduvo.
Me diò un poco de dificultad, pero al fin anduvo. Revisa todo exhaustivamente antes de meterle candela. Los transistores que van unidos al radiador, deben estar bien pegados. Bien pegados no quiere decir superapretados, sino que hagan bien el contacto. Se tiene la tendencia a pasarse de fuerza y a veces se quiebran por dentro y no se ve a simple vista. OJO con esto. Coloca micas aislantes a los tres.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 31, 2008)

A ver... creo que me confundi, para probar el amplificador, se ponen esas R`s intercaladas con la alimentacion: VCD+,- y GND, y el ajuste de la corriente de reposo se miden sobre las R`s de salida de los mosfets, las de 0.22, estoy en un error-?

Ahora, dice que me tienen que dar alrededor de 5 volts de caida de tension, pero sobre que R`s las de la alimentacion o las de los mosfets

?

Disculpen por las preguntas, pero quiero hacer todo a la perfeccion sin ningun poco de humo je

Gracias

Tacatomon


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 1, 2008)

Compras DOS resistencias bobinadas de 5W. Yo las usé de 47 ohm. Intercalas una con el +V y la otra con -V. 

Es sobre éstas que se realiza la mediciòn. Las otras, las que están originalmente el plano, NO LAS TOQUES. Simplemente las instalas, o sea las sueldas en sus respectivo lugar en la pcb y las dejas allì.

Lo de los 5 voltios, es para calcular mas o menos, lo de la corriente de polarizaciòn, que es el segundo ajuste que se hace y es allì donde las resistencias que hablamos se hacen importantes. Pero esto es relativo con los valores que tu quieras, tal como te explico más abajo.

Una vez tengas el segundo ajuste hecho (el de la corriente de polarizacion),las sacas y ya no las usas más. 
Con la ley de Ohm, se calcula la corriente de polarizacion. Por ejemplo, si usas en vez de 22 ohm, unas resistencias de...47 ohm, entonces despejas V, donde conoces I y conoces R.
La pregunta es..¿En cuànto debo dejar la lectura del multimetro, si tengo que obtener una corriente de 200 mA, teniendo una R de 47 Ohm?
V= R*I.   47 ohm  *  0.2 A

Respuesta: unos 9.4 Voltios.  Yo las dejé en 7 voltios. A mas corriente, mas calor en el radiador.


----------



## zopilote (Abr 28, 2008)

Me interesaria saber que voltaje de alimentación es el que usaste Bushell, tengo una etapa ya armada y regule todo  cero voltaje de salida y la corriente del bias (tiende a variar con el tiempo).
 le inyecte señal y en su salida surgio la musica, conforme todo procedi a colocar los fusibles. Sin conectar el parlante cheque sus tensiones pero en un momento los fets se pusieron en corto, cheque todo ( deduje que, uno de los mosfet no estaba muy bien atornillado al disipador), comprare otros IRF540N,  como todo erá para probar que usando resistencias de 5% de tolerancia 
se podría armar este amplificador Public. Más luego les  dijo  si  sirvio el bicho.



etolipoz


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 29, 2008)

Usé un transformador de 25-0-25.

Si te dieron los ajustes y sonó entonces, todo está bien. Si se te quemaron, revisa que las micas aislantes esten haciendo bien su trabajo, que no hayan hilillos de cobre sueltos por ahì, no apretes demasiado los transistores al radiador, sobre todo el BD139, se pueden rajar. Tan solo fijate que esten bien adosados y listo. Usa una "serie" con un bombillo, cuando retires las resistencias bobinadas protectoras.

El bicho funciona. Y suena bien.


----------



## Vlad (Abr 29, 2008)

Hola

BUSHELL

leeí que ya armaste el s-sub mosfet, yo lo estoy armando para un amplificador stereo, pero tengo el proyecto parado por falta de presupuesto y por que no encuentro capacitores electroliticos nho polarizados de 220uF.

De casualidad sabes si se pueden remplazar con algun otro?, se me ocurrio poner dos pares de capacitores de poliester de 220uF unidos cada par por el +, es decir dos pares de capacitores en serie conectados en paralelo; (-C++C- en paralelo con -c++c-) para tener los 220uF.

esto funcionaría?

tambien otra duda: que voltave ya rectificado y filtrado y que corriente se necesitan pàra sacarle entre 100w y 110W  RMS a 8ohms.

te agradesco de antemano.


----------



## BUSHELL (Abr 30, 2008)

El amplificador s-sub mosfet, es el mejor de los que he armado. Suena muy muy bien, y es escalable en potencia, tal como dice PCP, su diseñador.

Para mì, es mas facil de armar que el Public.

Es imposible encontrar en latinoamerica el capacitor NP de 220 uF/16v. Pero lo puedes reemplazar perfectamente si unes dos de 440/16 polarizados unidos por el menos. Eso es lo que se llama "unidos en antiserie". A mi me funcionò perfectamente. Asi quedan dos patitas al aire (los +) y entonces ahì los ubicas en donde irìa el inconseguible 220 uf np.

Para lograr la potencia que quieres, a 8 ohm, yo diria que uses unos 40-0-40 en el transformador en alterna. Para un altavoz, 5 amperios...para dos altavoces, pues el doble 10 amperios. 
Esto para sobredimensionarlo un poco, es decir que el amplficador NUNCA se quede corto de amperios ante las demandas de pico.

Y los mosfetes deben ser los irfp240 y 9240, ya que son mas robustos.


----------



## juanma (Abr 30, 2008)

Como estas Bushell? Asi que suea muy bien el S-Sub MOSFET? Excelente
Los IRFP2940/940 opinas que se pueden reemplazar por IRF630/9630? No creo ponerlos a mas de 30W/40W como maximo...

Tenes algunas fotos del amplificador? Subilas aca o al post de "fotos de amplificadores hecho en casa".
Saludos!


----------



## RALPH (Abr 30, 2008)

bushell esos 40-0-40 te referias a la etapa de potencia o a la etapa regulada. saludos.


----------



## Vlad (Abr 30, 2008)

hola

Deben ser el mismo voltaje en ambos casos, la diferencia es que el consumo para el voltaje regulado es de unicamente unos 100mA o 200mA (consume corriente como un previo por ejemplo). el voltaje de potencia debe ser el mismo pero con la potencia suficiente (en el caso de 40-0-40 deben ser 5A para 8ohms).
El 40-0-40 es el voltaje RMS del secundario del transformador, que despues de rectificar y filtrar deben ser como 54.5V DC simetricos.


----------



## BUSHELL (May 1, 2008)

Juanma: Creo que te pueden servir los irf640 e irf9640 como dices, siempre y cuando no te pases con el voltaje del transformador...yo no usaria mas de 35-0-35 en ese caso.... Lo que pasa es que el encapsulado TO220, en menos robusto que los irfp. Usa generosos radiadores, entonces y adosalos bien.
No tengo fotos, ni camara, pero voy a hacer una etapa, para que vean. Ademas la necesito. Despues te pongo la foto.

Ralph: Vlad tiene razon. Es màs, yo uso una sola fuente para ambas secciones, tan solo que la parte regulada, le hago un pequeño regulador en plan muy sencillo: Un filtro RC, o sea una resistencia en serie y condensador en paralelo. Este pequeño cambio lo implemente en la PCB, para no complicarme cableando. Es facil.

Saludos.


----------



## RALPH (May 2, 2008)

Gracias BUSHELL ahora conprendi , arme hace un tiempo el public , me salio bien con resistencias normales , y me quede con las ganas de armar el sub-mosfet . Quisiera que me aclares una duda. como podria levantar la potencia?         como adicionaria  los mosfet?
varia las Res1 y Res2  de los mosfet?.           Saludos.


----------



## BUSHELL (May 4, 2008)

¿Aumentar la potencia? Hummm, siempre hacemos esta pregunta y a lo mejor no la necesitamos. Yo personalmente, he decidido no pasarme de voltajes AC de 40-0-40 para etapas de potencia. ¿De què sirven tener muchos watios si esos watios no son de buena calidad?  Te garantizo que esta etapa suena bien. Calificándola con una sola palabra, yo diría: "IMPRESIONANTE".

De todos modos, para aumentar la potencia, deberás colocar los mosfetes en paralelo, uniendo los Drain, los Gate las unes a traves de su resistenica R10 y R11 de 470 ohm. Los surtidores los unes a través de su resistencia grandota (Rs1, Rs2) de un valor un poco mas alto, unos 0.27/5w está bien. 

Además, es recomendable que emparejes los mosfetes. Un metodo facil, lo ves en:
http://shrani.si/files/av400zwj5.pdf

Esto es debido a que si las ganancias no son similares, en reposo estará circulando corriente entre ellos, con el correspondiente calor generado. Debes emparejar los mosfets de la misma referencia, es decir el IRFP240 con el que le pongas en paralelo, y el IRFP9240 con su pareja. Procura también que las resistencias de surtidor sean lo mas parecidas posibles.(Esto me lo dijeron, yo no sé nada)

Yo hasta ahora, solo puse una vez mosfetes en paralelo, usando dos ifr9640 y dos irf640. Alimentado con 38-0-38 Ac.
¿Cuáles mosfetes pensás usar en paralelo? Y qué alimentaciòn?

Pongo  una foto de la etapa mosfet usando irfp240 y irfp9240, que estoy haciendo. Ya tiene implementada lo del filtro RC que comento arriba. Es probable que me toque ponerle unas chapitas de alumunio a los transistores Q9 y Q12, pues tienden a calentarse. Veremos.


----------



## Vlad (May 4, 2008)

Hola

alguien sabe que es un capacitor miller?

con cual puedo sustituir un BC639?


----------



## juanma (May 4, 2008)

A ver si me pueden cometar algo sobre esto:

Leyendo sobre los kits de amplificador, algo que me llamo la atensión siempre fue esto: 

ETAPA DE SALIDA 
"....Emplea dos complementarios en una configuración que corrige ella misma su propia distorsión. El tan guardado secreto de Halcro, Classé, Burr-brown que les permite obtener cifras de distorsión de entre -100 y -120dB se usa aqui." 

Lo busque en Google pero nada...(era de esperar si es secreto  ), alguien tiene idea de algo? 

Otra que me gustaria saber un poco mas es: 

Operación en clase quasi-A 
"....El método utilizado por Burr-Brown, Analog Devices, Halcro, etc... para obtener cifras de distorsión extremadamente bajas se emplea aqui." 

Alguno tiene idea de esto?

Saludos!


----------



## BUSHELL (May 5, 2008)

Vlad:
Miller no es una "clase" de capacitor, sino mas bien la funciòn que cumple en el circuito. Usa uno de 47 pF y listo. Mira esta nueva foto que pongo, que en realidad es la misma anterior, salvo que tiene unos textos explicativos. Ahì puedes ver el famoso Miller.
Puedes reemplazar el BC639 por 2sc3203 o c2240. Yo no consigo los BC639, tampoco.

Si son detallistas, se habràn fijado que me tocò cambiar dos resistencias...puse de 33k y en realidad eran de 33 ohm....esta miopìa Dios.....!

Ahora todo anda bien. En cinco minutos la prueba de sonido...que seguro está bien, pues si te da el primer ajuste...el del offset, eso quiere decir que todo funciona ok.

He construido esta etapa varias veces y como digo arriba es muy, pero muy buena.

Juama: Hazte esta etapa hombre..no te arrepentirás, veo que vienes dando vueltas por el mundo buscando una.

Saludos afectuosos.


----------



## juanma (May 5, 2008)

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> Juama: Hazte esta etapa hombre..no te arrepentirás, veo que vienes dando vueltas por el mundo buscando una.



jaja estas en toda la razon! es que arme algunos amplificadores a transistores/mosfet y no me anduvieron, no por fallas en el esquema, meti la pata en algun lado seguro  ops: 
Ya hasta perdi la confianza en mi   

Esta semana me pongo con el public que arme (que descubri que tenia cambiados los BD139 por el 140 y el BF245 no coincidian los pines, espero no haber quemado los IRF..
Sino, borron y plaqueta nueva, pero lo armo seguro.

Gracias por el consejo Bushell! Y espero tener novedades pronto

Saludos[/b]


----------



## RALPH (May 5, 2008)

Te hice esta pregunta  Buhell  , porque como dijieste que era escalable , pero en fin., Hace tiempo tenia los componentes , no lo hice por falta de tiempo ,   pero ahora que dispongo de algo , me pongo a trabajar  , cualquier cosa te consulto   Gracias.


----------



## Vlad (May 5, 2008)

hola

Alguien sabe se el BC639 tambien puede sustituirse por el 2SC3328Y?

gracias


----------



## zopilote (May 10, 2008)

Me quede sorprendido de la fidelidad que tiene el amplificador Public, además de usar todas las resistencias de 5%, variar el valor de R10(470R) a un mayor valor (820R) para dejar el voltaje offset en cero positivo, ahora a otro diseño de PCP Audio. Emsamblare el Ssub-Mosfet, ya que resulta económicos los amplificadores, y gracias a los foreros de este hilo, y a ti Bushell, por los datos para completar estos diseños. 
etolipoz


----------



## RALPH (May 10, 2008)

Zopilote donde conseguiste esas resistencias al 5% saludos.


----------



## Vlad (May 13, 2008)

Hola

Segun tengo entendido el previo inversor se alimenta con 15V simetricos,
alguien sabe si habría algun problema por usar 12V simetricos?

tengo un transformador de 12-0-12 V y rectificados son casi 15V simetricos pero tengo entendido que para usar un regulador integrado se deben tener dos o tres volts de sobra.
se me ocurre que podría usar reguladores de 12V.
es posible usar reguladores de 15V en este caso?

que me recomiendan?

gracias de antemano.


----------



## juanma (May 26, 2008)

Zopilote, arme el amplificador Public y no se quemo nada   

El tema es que a la salida hay -400mV con la entrada en corto a tierra. Despues de un tiempo empieza a bajar pero llega hasta -358mV.

La pregunta es, esta bien esto o hay alguna falla?
Cual es la resistencia a variar para llegar a 0V de Offset? R10? Hasta cuanto la subo?

Gracias!


----------



## zopilote (May 26, 2008)

Primero tienes que tener los potenciomentros de ajuste girados a la parte azul, y alimentarlo con resistencias de 5W (22 ó 47 ohmios 5W), en cuanto al resistor R10 tienes que retirarlo y probar con una resistencia del doble luego del triple de 470 ohmios hasta que en tu lectura en la salida ya no tengas un voltaje negativo (causara oscilación y calentaran los mosfet hasta quemarlos), encontrado  la resistencia adecuada procedes a mover R10b hacia la derecha (parte roja) y del los pocos milivoltios positivos que tienes tenderan a cero, dejalo lo mas cercano posible (positivo). Todo esto se debe a que los Fet aún del mismo codigo tienen diferentes caracteristicas y si nesecitas otra etapa lo comprobaras. Ahora puede mover el POT que regula el BIAS (entre 100ma a 250mA), para un disipador pequeño coloca el minimo. La medida lo realizas en las resistencia en serie ya sea de 22 ohmios  u otro, mides el voltaje en esta y calculas cuanta corriente necesitas (se delicado en moverlo).


etolipoz
----------


----------



## juanma (May 27, 2008)

Ok Zopilote, muchas gracias.
Ya me estoy poniendo a trabajar!

Es normal TANTO Offset y negativo? Como comentario, el BD139 que esta entre los MOSFET habia calentado bastante, asi que decidi apagarlo y postear aca...

Saludos!


----------



## juanma (Jun 3, 2008)

No hay caso, no puedo bajar el offset de 400mv. Cambien R10 por varios valores pero nada.
Estaba leyendo la pag pcpaudio y dice que como los MOSFET tienen una alta tolerancia en un parámetro IDSS, si no se consigue el valor deseado de offset, puede ser necesario cambiar el MOSFET, que opinan? alguno tuvo que cambiar de mosfet?

Logre llegar a 0V de offset variando la alimentacion.... con +-20V no bajo de 400mV, pero cuando lo alimento con +18.9V - -22.2 llego casi a cero.....

Creen que haya algun error en el armado o algun componente que no funcione?
No se si esta bien o no que no pueda bajar el OFFSET....

Saludos y cualquien sugerencia es bienvenida!


----------



## zopilote (Jun 3, 2008)

El mosfet que lo puse fue el 2SK246, voy a experimentar con el K30 para ver si da otros resultados, mi alimentacion fue de +/-27  (+/-25 Teorico) . Algun componente bebe causar esa anomalia, lo que si  busque  fue dos transistores BC556 con el beta mas proximo, pero no para la segundo canal.


----------



## Vlad (Jun 11, 2008)

Hola

Acabo de terminar de armar mi etapa S sub mosfet, el ajuste de ofset y corriente de polarizacion
han salido bien, pero hay un problema:

Cuando intente provarla con musica, resultó que si intentaba prender la fuente con la bocina conectada consumia mucha corriente y no se escuchaba nada (la apagué de inmediato) lo cual no sucedía prendiendo primero la fuente (con la etapa conectada) y despues la bocina de salida.

Tambien noté que tardaba como un segundo en elevar la corriente de reposo al nivel normal (ajustado previamente).

A que se puede deber esto?

agradesco de antemano su atensión y su tiempo.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 11, 2008)

Las etapas con mosfet necesitan un tiempo para alcanzar su corriente de reposo (temperatura), por eso no sale nada en su salida, por eso antes de probar con fuente, ármate un retardo de parlantes, que te de unos segundos antes de activar el parlante. Mi Ssub esta desarmado por causa de eso, estos dias recien terminare de quemar el protector de parlantes y te lo puedo pasar ya probado.

etolipoz


----------



## BUSHELL (Jun 11, 2008)

Si...al encenerlo, hace un "pop" por la carga que se hace de los condensadores de fuente. Eso es molesto de escuchar..pero si le armas un "Speaker Enable" queda el "problema" resuelto.
En la misma pagina de PCP audio, puedes encontrar dos.
En la pagina de Rod Elliot hay uno muy bueno.

De todos modos, yo he armando varios S-sub mosfets y a algunos les pongo el Speaker enable y a otros no.  Y no pasa nada, solo el "pop" al encender....ves que el altavoz se chupa y luego "pop", suena..pero n pasa nada. 

Claro que mejor que mejor, ponle el Speaker enable.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 2, 2008)

En estos dias estuve armando el Ssub de PcPaudio, está ya calibrado y todo lo demás que mencionan en el site esté. Lo que quisierá es que me dijeran  donde  está  el filtro  para construirlo, no le encuentro(el bass reflex).  Su desempeño está como lo mensionan, lo que me tomo tiempo fue su fuente.



etolipoz


----------



## Vlad (Ago 27, 2008)

Hola

En el S-Sub Mosfet
Se pueden usar altavoces de 4 ohms?
Que volataje en el secundario del transformador debe tener la fuante para alcansar el limite de 120w del amplificador (a 8 y a 4 ohms)?

Gracias de antemano.

Acabo de provar el previo inversor y andubo muy bien.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 28, 2008)

*Vlad* se puede saber que etapa estas mencionando, el PCPaudio hay varias,como la Ssud,¿ O te interesa otro amplificador?.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## Vlad (Ago 28, 2008)

Hola de nuevo

me refería a la s-Sub Mosfet, en la pagina de PCP
hay una tabla de escalabilidad de la etapa S-Sub (la de BJTs en paralelo),

tambien aplica al a version Mosfet?

Gracias, ya corregí el post anterior.


----------



## BUSHELL (Sep 2, 2008)

Sí aplica, perfectamente.


----------



## hellfull (Oct 26, 2009)

buscando por ahi encontre este amplificador mosfet que da entre 25 y 120 vatios dependiendo de la alimentacion y mosfets utilizados.pues bien,todavia no lo he realizado,pero queria preguntaros a vosotros si alguno lo ha realizado o si le ve fallos para su correcto funcionamiento.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_amplificadores/ssub-mosfet/Ssub_mosfet.html

Otra cosa,me lei todo lo que pone en la pagina y segun entendi no necesita filtro paso bajo porque hay algo en el amplificador que hace de el.es eso correcto??


Espero que puedan ayudarme.Un saludo a todos


----------



## FBustos (Oct 28, 2009)

hellfull dijo:


> Otra cosa,me lei todo lo que pone en la pagina y segun entendi no necesita filtro paso bajo porque hay algo en el amplificador que hace de el.es eso correcto??



_power bandwith_ >100kHz.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 28, 2009)

hellfull dijo:


> buscando por ahi encontre este amplificador mosfet que da entre 25 y 120 vatios dependiendo de la alimentacion y mosfets utilizados.pues bien,todavia no lo he realizado,pero queria preguntaros a vosotros si alguno lo ha realizado o si le ve fallos para su correcto funcionamiento.
> 
> Espero que puedan ayudarme.Un saludo a todos



Hola, el tema sobre PCpaudio esta en el foro, ali encontraras más detalles.

Etolipoz
-------


----------



## Cacho (Oct 28, 2009)

Gracias por el dato Zopilote.

Ya están unidos los dos temas.


----------



## ragaman (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola a todos, veo que han comentado mucho sobre la pagina de PCPAUDIO, personalmente me parece una pagina llena de mucho informacion que vale la pena tener en cuenta, lastimosamente el amigo pedro pablo se perdio del mapa, yo he realizado versiones modificadas de los amplificadores baby trans Z y una version modificada del V-AG o amplificador de supersimetria, con salida CPF en vez de la salida push pull, los 2 suenan de maravilla, me quedo con el de realimentacion en corriente, si alguno desea colaboracion para armarlos con gusto les puedo ayudar.


----------

